# Is this age/behavior related? Or something else?



## hazards280 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all, I have a couple questions for you guys. My GSD Roxie is 7.5 y/o and has started going potty in the house. This isn't something normal for her at all and she knows she is wrong when she does it. She has never given a indication that she had to go potty, I have always just let her out and she did her thing. 

The only thing that I think could be causing it is that she doesn't really take her time to go potty when she is outside because she is so concerned about what I am doing. She has only done it a few times, but I will layout the three main ones that come to mind. 

1. I came home from work and didn't let her out immediately after I walked in and she did a #2 in the living room. (I am typically at work from about 8am until 6pm and have no one else living with me so I can't stop in and let her out, I hate that part  )

2. I woke up this morning and while doing my morning routine she went #2 on her bed. The weird thing about it is she looked at me and kinda "jogged" to her her bed (in my bedroom) and started to #2. I let her outside mid "poo" and she finished outside. When she came in I scolded her and then she went #1 in her bed while I was scolding her. (Bad plan on my part, she has always been a submissive pee'r) 

3. This has only happened a few times but typically occurs after we have gone for a long walk the night before. Roxie sleeps with my at night and a couple times she will pee in the night and not really realize it. I would assume its because the muscle's in her hind end are sore from the walk?

Let me add that in both example 1 and 2 she 100% knows she is wrong because she won't make eye contact and bows her head. 

I am now washing pet beds that arn't meant to be washed and ruining them. It doesn't really bother me bot if there is something I can do to help her I would like to. 

Let me add that we recently went to the Vet and had out yearly blood screen and everything was great.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my opinion only, barring any medical issues.

1. you didn't let her out immediately and she HAD to go

2. same as above, when you scolded her, she probably was submissively urinating, not intentional

3. I wouldn't assume that, she may just not realize it, as you said, and may be having issues 'holding it' because of age?? Not really an opinion on that one.

As dogs age, they sometimes can not hold it as long as they when younger, like overactive bladder in people I would think.

You may 'think' she knows it's wrong, and she may, however, when a dog has to go they have to go,, honestly I wouldn't be yelling at her or punishing her for doing it, this sounds very unintentional..


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Diana. Your dog had to go and had held it as long as she could. I would be careful to let her out immediately when I came home and immediately in the morning and not have her wait. That is a long length of time for her to hold it when you are gone during the day. I would either hire someone to walk her at noon or install a dog door if the exit could be to a fenced in area. For the night peeing, I agree with you that it could have been the long walk - she probably did get all tired out and also drank more water when she came home.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Since it's a sudden departure from her normal behavior, I'd take her to the vet to ensure that there isn't a health issue of some type that needs addressing.

Other than that suggestion, I can't think of anything else that Diane didn't cover!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi (11) recently began peeing her bed (or ours). The vet put her on Proin and it has worked great for her. We have not seen the side effects that we were told about; however, I have her on half the dose recommended. She can't hold it as long as she used to. I have to be absolutely sure I put her out right before I go to bed, even if she acts like she doesn't have to. I also don't think your 7 year old dog is doing it intentionally.


----------

